# Cider (Trouble/Truman pup) Goes Hunting!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - beautiful dog and lovely birds too  Congratulations


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks  My friend Lori did the temperament testing on the litter and actually picked this guy out for them right from the start. He is a fun dog and he landed in a really neat home.

I know I don't breed dogs that can compete in field trials or even hunt tests, but to see this guy out there hunting with his family is still a thrill for me.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I love hunting goldens! And the lighter ones are even more rare, as most performance field goldens are redheads. 

Outstanding! I'm so proud of the dog and happy for the family and breeder. Congrats.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is awesome! What a wonderful life he's acquired. Lucky boy. He's gorgeous to boot!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

How cool is that!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is sooo cool. What great pictures and what a great family. I can imagine how happy you are!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats awesome. He has such a pretty head!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just fantastic! Loved the photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This pup looks beyond happy with his job and his family!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks to me like your puppies could do field work. The pictures you attached show one of your kids in a field and working to retrieve birds. Not a whole lot more is needed to get the Junior Hunter title. Might be worth a try!

Great pictures, he looks so happy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> It looks to me like your puppies could do field work. The pictures you attached show one of your kids in a field and working to retrieve birds. Not a whole lot more is needed to get the Junior Hunter title. Might be worth a try!
> 
> Great pictures, he looks so happy!


I was thinking the same thing! :


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome pictures - and a VERY cute dog. Wow!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I know they are enjoying the heck out of doing all sorts of stuff with Cider, and he sure likes playing whatever game they want him to


----------

